# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.5.7 - LG A380, LS970 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.7 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG A380, LG LS970, LG F180K, LG F180L, LG F180S!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.7 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:*  - *LG A380*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG LS970*   - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG F180K*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG F180L* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG F180S* - added Dead Boot Repair. *All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## فيصل الحميري

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

